# Goodbye Blom (womble), Warning: loooong post, pic heavy!!



## Jekka08 (Apr 24, 2011)

I got Womble in september 2010 from [email protected] (didn't know any better). I hadn't owned rats for 9 years since my heart rat phoebe died, and she was the first rat since that made me interested in rats as pets again.
I first heard about womble when my sister went to [email protected] to get stuff for her degus, she told me she'd seen some dumbo rats and I was like "what are dumbo rats?". When I went to see her myself (whilst buying dog stuff) It brought back a lot of memories of my old rats Phoebe, Martha and Pepper, and I decided to look into what I would need to keep a couple of rats. After a lot of research coz I could barley remember what I used to have waaay back then, I was set on getting a pair of dumbo rats, in fact I my heart was set on womble.

Of course it had been a week since we'd seen her in the store and my mum didn't think she'd even still be there, so we rang the store to ask if they still had any dumbo rats in. They member of staff on the phone said they didn't, and that was that.
Even though I was devastated that I wouldn't be taking womble home with me I was reminded that there were plenty of other rats out there, with just as much personality, who needed a good home. Plus I knew I wasn't going to go thru another year without any small furry companions, so I looked around a few places untill i found the terrible two, Clanger (the gargoyle), and Moomin (Moo, prawn eyes, m). They were a bit younger then blom was (only 5 weeks when i got them) but all the same they were little sweethearts and I just couldn't resist.









A day later I went went to [email protected] to get my new girls a hammock, i saw they had some rats in and couldn't resist taking a peek. several shocked moments later and I was at the till telling a member of staff that I'd been told not long before that they had no rats left in store when in fact the same rats had been there for three weeks. They apologised at once knowing who answered the phone that day and told me he could be a complete moron sometimes.
I had found Womble again even despite the terrible few days where I'd thought I'd never see her again, I didn't think twice before buying her, I had a cage large enough for 4 rats and already knew she'd have no trouble getting along with the smaller girls.

Here she is on the day we got her home (she never had any fear of humans like the other two and loved being held from day one)








And a little while later









On June 17 we had womble pts, a week earlier she had begun to show symtoms of what we thought was a URI so we took her to the vets a got her on a course of baytril right away. Sadly she didn't improve over the next few days and instead got worse and worse. Our vet prescribed a stronger antibiotics because all her symtoms now pointed to mycoplasma disease, we kept our fingers crossed but even on stronger meds she continued to go downhill. It got to the point where she was gasping with her mouth to breath and wouldn't or more likely couldn't eat or drink, We decided then that there was nothing more we could do for her and I couldn't let her suffer any longer. I believe I made the right decision.
I had never had to have a rat put to sleep before, only gerbils who I don't believe I managed to get as emotionally attatched to, all my previous rats had died in their sleep with little indication of suffering, except for Phoebe who escaped her cage and managed to get outside.
I know I am bringing this up a bit late considering she's been gone nearly 2 months, but I still haven't got used to the fact she's not here anymore, I even still call her when I get home :-[.

Womble was always a real character, always the boss rat and the best boggler, and always my mums favorite ;D. 
Here's a few of her best pics
















She was a chocolate thief








My personal fave









Goodbye blom, I hope you're still causing mischief with Phoebe and the others now.


----------



## Bananana (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so, so sorry. 

You did the right thing, even though it was hard, and that's admirable. 

Womble was absolutely adorable, and I hope she plays hard at the bridge.


----------



## Jekka08 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you Bananana, it really means a lot to me, a few of my friends disagreed with my decision always saying 'what if' since they were all very fond of Womble (she was like a mascot), but I think that is only because they didn't see just how much she was suffering. 
I feel bad because I didn't hold her before she was pts, I didn't want to hold her whilst she was like that. It is something I may regret forever since it seems like I didn't say goodbye to her properly, because I know words don't mean as much to rats as hugs.


----------



## Bananana (Aug 1, 2011)

Just try to remind yourself that you did the best you were capable of. It's such a tough decision and there are many times where it isn't obvious what you should do. You made a brave decision to end Womble's suffering, and you were the best person to make that decision since you knew her the best and could really see what she was going through. 

And even though you weren't holding her when she went, she'll always know that you love her. I think rats can feel those kinds of things.


----------



## Jekka08 (Apr 24, 2011)

Bananana said:


> Just try to remind yourself that you did the best you were capable of. It's such a tough decision and there are many times where it isn't obvious what you should do. You made a brave decision to end Womble's suffering, and you were the best person to make that decision since you knew her the best and could really see what she was going through.
> 
> And even though you weren't holding her when she went, she'll always know that you love her. I think rats can feel those kinds of things.


Thank you again, just hearing that takes a weight off my chest. I know she had a very happy life if all the boggling counted for anything . I dread that I may be making the same decision three more times in the next few years, and even more times in the future, but even if it doesn't get easier I couldn't ever imagine life without rats.
xxxxJess


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

You did the right thing for her, and she knows that. She'll be waiting for you over the bridge.

And I'm afraid it never gets easier- the only comfort comes from knowing you did the right thing, and said goodbye in a kind, safe, happy way to your beloved friends, and sent them to a place free of suffering and pain.

RIP Womble.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss... RIP.

That chocolate picture is absolutely priceless!


----------

